# Libellen 2022



## Digicat (2. Mai 2022)

Servus

Hier könnte Ihr Bilder zu __ Libellen zeigen, die Ihr 2022 abgelichtet habt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
    1. Libelle in diesem Jahr an  meinem Teich.
Welche Gattung, keine  Ahnung?! Willi


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2022)

Servus Willi

Das ist eine __ Frühe Adonislibelle (Pyrrhosoma nymphula) ...

Glückwunsch 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2022)

Servus

Vor einer halben Stunde ist mir eine frisch geschlüpfte __ Frühe Adonislibelle, die Erste Libelle heuer, vor die Linse geflogen ...

  und hier noch mit "Umgebung"  

Sie hängt noch zum "Trocknen" ab ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2022)

Bei mir ist noch nix


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2022)

Servus Anne

Das habe ich mir gestern beim Willi seine Fotos auch gedacht. 
Aber wie ich in der früh meinen Kaffee am Teich getrunken habe, dachte ich noch an Willi sein Foto und auf einmal flog die Libelle vorbei.
So schnell kann es gehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (3. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Vor einer halben Stunde ist mir eine frisch geschlüpfte __ Frühe Adonislibelle, die Erste Libelle heuer, vor die Linse geflogen ...
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut, auf ein  + prost. Willi


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2022)

Prost Willi   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
  Beim Kauf von Wasserpflanzen heute, habe ich diese Libelle gratis mit nach Hause
geschleppt. Leider habe ich sie nicht ganz scharf hinbekommen, weil der Hintergrund im Sonnenlicht stark geblendet
hat. Trotzdem bemerkenswert. Willi


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2022)

Servus Willi

Das sieht mir nach einer Winterlibelle (Sympecma fusca) https://libellenwissen.de/libellenarten/kleinlibellen/teichjungfern-lestidae/gemeine-winterlibelle/ aus ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (5. Mai 2022)

Servus Helmut, gut zu Wissen, danke. Willi


----------



## Marion412 (5. Mai 2022)

Die letzte Woche hat sich auch so ein zartes Wesen auf meinem TShirt bequem gemacht. War die erste Libelle die ich dieses Jahr gesehen habe.


----------



## Knipser (10. Mai 2022)

Hallo!     
Beim Scharfstellen flog sie immer weg, schade. Willi


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2022)

Servus Libellenfreunde

Heute war eine Mega-Schlüpfphase bei den "Frühen Adonislibellen" am Teich angesagt. Habe ich noch nicht erlebt in meinem Teich. Da sind am morgen (10:00) bestimmt um die 30 __ Libellen geschlüpft oder schon zum trocknen abgehangen. Diese zarten zerbrechlichen Wesen sind einem im wahrsten Sinn um die Ohren geflogen. War ein sehr schönes Erlebnis.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (12. Mai 2022)

Hallo!   
14:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2022)

Stellvertretend für die vielen __ Vierfleck-Schlupfe des heutigen Tages. Ein Video eines fertigen Vierflecks ...





_View: https://youtu.be/HYWwxdr_Iuo_


Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (15. Mai 2022)

An meinem Teich schwirren zur Zeit verschiedene __ Libellen herum. Kleine blaue und rote sowie braune mittelgroße Libellen.

Eine kleine rote habe ich gerade fotografieren können:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## anz111 (15. Mai 2022)

Livebericht: gerade schlüpfen ca 20 __ Libellen zur gleichen Zeit! Sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## Marion412 (16. Mai 2022)

Heute Morgen wollte ich den Skimmerkorb kontrollieren und siehe da , anscheinend alle natürlichen Halme in der Nähe besetzt gewesen


----------



## Anja W. (16. Mai 2022)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## PeBo (18. Mai 2022)

__ Libellen an meinem Teich im Mai 22:


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2022)

Sehr schön ... tolle Bilder.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2022)

Heute habe dieses zierliche Wesen im "Tannenwald" erspähen können ...

 

Leider bin ich zur Bestimmung zu ungeduldig 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (22. Mai 2022)

Helmut, hast das zierliche Wesen scharf hinbekommen, nicht immer einfach, toll. Ich hatte Heute eine auf der Seerose sitzen, ehe die Kamera bereit war, war sie weg. Willi


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2022)

Halb knieend, halb liegend und noch knapp an der Scharf-Einstellungsgrenze, dadurch hin und her mit der Kamera ... Ja das war schon eine Herausforderung. Bei dieser Libelle waren mehrere Anläufe nötig. meißt hat man bei spontan flüchtigen Wesen nur einen "Schuss".

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ralph_hh (22. Mai 2022)

Hier schlüpft gerade was. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, welche Art das ist? Ca 6cm lang.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2022)

Es ist eine Segellibelle, ein __ Plattbauch Weibchen _"Libellula depressa"_. Leider wird die Libelle bald verhungern, da sie durch die nicht richtig entfalteten Flügel nicht __ fliegen kann .

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ralph_hh (22. Mai 2022)

Oh.. 
Ich dachte, die ist gerade dabei, sich zu entfalten nachdem sie frisch geschlüpft ist. Aber die sitzt da in der Tat jetzt immer noch und sieht nicht anders aus als vorhin.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2022)

Leider passiert das immer wieder. Von den ca. 50 Vierflecklibellen die bis jetzt am Teich geschlüpft sind, waren ca. 5 dabei die die Flügel deformiert hatten. Meistens nur ein Flügel. Die konnten sogar __ fliegen. "Totalschaden" wie dein __ Plattbauch Weibchen hatte ich nicht dabei.
Meißt kommt die Deformation von zu dicht an Halmen/Blüten oder anderen störenden Pflanzen in der Aushärtephase.
 
In diesem Stadium ist die Gefahr einer Deformation sehr groß.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Opa Graskop (25. Mai 2022)

So, nun hab ich endlich auch mal ein paar erwischt.


----------



## Chelmon1 (25. Mai 2022)

Am Sonntagmorgen hatte meine Frau eine Mosaikjunfer beim Schlüpfen entdeckt. Die sah schon ziemlich fertig aus, hatte die Flügel aber nach hinten gelegt.  Wir blieben ziemlich lange dabei sitzen und haben keine Veränderung gesehen. Als ich später wieder mit dem Handy hin ging war nur noch die leere Hülle da. Bin gespannt ob sie mal wieder vorbeischaut.

  

Oben sieht man auch noch einen Teil einer Exuvie von einem __ Plattbauch oder eine __ Vierfleck (gerade gesehen) .


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2022)

Servus Robert

Ich stehe immer zu spät auf ...
Sehe immer nur die Exuvien.
 
Die schlüpfen recht zeitig am morgen.  Konnte schon ca. 10 Stück zählen.
Leider kann ich anhand der Exuvie nicht die Art bestimmen. Könnte auch eine __ Königslibelle sein. die waren im vergangenen Jahr sehr oft zur Eiablage am Teich. Aber auch Mosaikjungfern ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2022)

Von den Burschen __ fliegen z.Z. mindestens 30 Stck. um den Teich.


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2022)

Servus

Heute konnte ich einen Schlupf einer __ Königslibelle - _Anax Imperator _entdecken.

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (1. Juni 2022)

Neben den vielen roten und blauen __ Libellen hat sich eine neue Art bei mir niedergelassen. 
Könnt ihr mir bei der Bestimmung helfen?
Liebe Grüße 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2022)

Das ist ein __ Vierfleck _Libellula quadrimaculata_

Liebe grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (1. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Das ist ein __ Vierfleck _Libellula quadrimaculata_
> 
> Liebe grüße
> Helmut


Danke!


----------



## Biko (1. Juni 2022)

Habe mal versucht, die Kerlchen im Flug zu fotografieren. Ist mir dann doch nicht so besonders gut gelungen   Aber die Ergebnisse möchte ich euch dennoch nicht vorenthalten.
    
Da waren die Wildbienen auf der blühenden __ Brunnenkresse  doch ein dankbareres Motiv.


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2022)

Heute konnte ich wieder eine zum trocknen abhängende Anax Imperator ablichten.
   

Jetzt, eine knappe Stunde später war sie weg ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo Ihr Lieben 
Soo schöne Bilder dabei. 
So weit sind meine Larven noch nicht. Ist evtl. auch noch zu kalt bei uns. 
Kann mir aber jemand 2 Fragen beantworten?
1. Wie oft muß sich eine Larve häuten bis sie fertig ist? (Ich wundere mich täglich über die ganzen Häute, die täglich auf der Wasseroberfläche treiben).
2. Was eine Libellenlarve frisst steht im Internet. 
Ich kann aber nichts darüber finden, wer wohl Libellenlarven frisst. Haben sie überhaupt Fressfeinde?


Vielen Dank schon einmal für evtl. Antworten 
Liebe Grüße Michi


----------



## troll20 (7. Juni 2022)

Zu 1. Das hängt von ihrer Art ab, soweit ich mich erinnere. 
Zu 2. Fische, __ Gelbrandkäfer, halt alle Räuber. Wozu auch die Libellenlarven gehören.


----------



## Opa Graskop (11. Juni 2022)

Heut hat sich das erste Mal in diesem Jahr ein __ Plattbauch am Teich sehen lassen.
 

Das nächste Bild ist wohl keine Libelle, aber auch schön.
 
Schönen Abend noch!
Silvio


----------



## janfo (11. Juni 2022)

Das zweite Bild ist ein Goldglänzender __ Rosenkäfer _Cetonia aurata_
Ja, das sind sehr schöne große Brummer  Lassen sich öfters an Doldenblütlern beobachten wo sie den Pollen, Pflanzensäfte und zarte Blütenteile fressen. Bei mir aber auch öfter mal an der Wiesenwitwenblume zu sehen.

Bin schon dauernd in Erwartung auf die nächste __ Plattbauchlibelle, ich finde die Farbe und Größe dieser Libellenart faszinierend.


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2022)

Servus Jan

Der __ Plattbauch hat die gleiche Größe wie ein Zwei/Vier- oder Spitzenfleck ... 

Bei mir war letzte Woche, wie die Sonne noch gescheint hat, ein Plattbauchweibchen bei der Eiablage/Abwurf ... 
Ist auch von der Färbung des Hinterleibs sehr markant. Das leuchtende Gelb der Seitenflanke unterscheidet sich vom blassen Gelb der __ Vierfleck.

Faszinierend ....

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## feengarten (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo 
Meine erste große Libelle


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2022)

Das ist eine Anax Imperator - __ Königslibelle

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## feengarten (12. Juni 2022)

Danke Helmut 
Und schon bei der Eiablage wie es scheint


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2022)

feengarten schrieb:


> Und schon bei der Eiablage wie es scheint


----------



## Knipser (13. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
   
Endlich mal eine Larve erwischt, weiß nur nicht welch Gattung. Willi


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2022)

Servus Willi

Das ist eine Larve wo die Libelle schon ausgeschlüpft ist. Nennt sich dann Exuvie. Ist die Exuvie einer "Großlibelle", also einer __ Königslibelle oder Ähnlich.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (13. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Willi
> 
> Das ist eine Larve wo die Libelle schon ausgeschlüpft ist. Nennt sich dann Exuvie. Ist die Exuvie einer "Großlibelle", also einer __ Königslibelle oder Ähnlich.
> 
> ...


Servus, danke Helmut. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
Kann es sein, dass die Libellenlarve tot ist, sie liegt schon einige Tage dort?! Willi


----------



## Marion412 (17. Juni 2022)

Auch dies ist eine Exuvie.


----------



## Knipser (17. Juni 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Auch dies ist eine Exuvie.


Wusste ich schon. Willi


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2022)

Exuvien sind nur mehr die leeren Hüllen der Larven, also der Chitin-Panzer der bereits geschlüpften __ Libellen. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (17. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Exuvien sind nur mehr die leeren Hüllen der Larven, also der Chitin-Panzer der bereits geschlüpften __ Libellen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


So kann man sich täuschen. Danke Helmut. Willi


----------



## Joschik (17. Juni 2022)

Weiß jemand um welche Art es sich handelt? Die habe ich glaube ich auch im Teich.
Da sie relativ groß sind würde ich auf __ Plattbauch tippen, die ich bisher als einzige große Libelle bei mir beobachten konnte. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung


----------



## Marion412 (17. Juni 2022)

Dies ist eine Exuvie einer @__ Königslibelle. __ Plattbauch sind hinten dicklich rund.


----------



## Joschik (17. Juni 2022)

Super, danke.


----------



## janfo (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo, habe mal eine Frage
Hab am Wochenende eine Paarung beobachten dürfen, und auch eine Eiablage des Plattbauchweibchens.

Das Männchen war sehr lange am Teich, ist immer wieder auf eine Beobachtungsposition zurückgekehrt und suchte dann den Teich ab nach einem Weibchen. Irgendwann kam dann ein weiteres __ Plattbauch-Männchen an den Teich. Das andere Männchen sah darin wohl ein Weibchen, jedenfalls haben sich die beiden Männchen im Flug gepaart, bzw. es versucht. 
Hat jemand schonmal etwas ähnliches Beobachtet? Habe es auch filmen können, kommt im Zusammenschnitt für diesen Monat, ende Juni oder anfang Juli.
Bin mir recht sicher, dass es beides männchen waren da beide blau gefärbt waren und auch keine Eiablage nach der Paarung erfolgte, wie es bei dem Weibchen der Fall war.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2022)

Das könnte aber auch ein Revierkampf gewesen sein ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Marion412 (20. Juni 2022)

Genau, das sind Revierkämpfe. __ Libellen sind territorial und vertreiben andere Libellen ,damit das eigene Weibchen in Ruhe ihre Eiablage machen kann.
Zum Teil herrscht an meinem Wasser ein regelrechtes Kriegstreiben und man hört wie die männlichen Libellen zusammen prallen.


----------



## janfo (20. Juni 2022)

Im Video sieht man meines Erachtens aber eine Paarungsstellung   
Hätte auch erst gedacht dass es ein Revierkampf ist. Kann vielleicht heute Abend mal einen Ausschnitt einstellen
Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Stichling100 (20. Juni 2022)

Ich habe auch mal einen Revierkampf an meinem Teich gesehen, es waren wohl Vierflecklibellen wie Digicat vermutet hat das die Libellenlarven von Vierflecklibellen stammen. Es waren aber nur 5 solche __ Libellen am Teich.


----------



## janfo (20. Juni 2022)

Hier der versprochene Clip:




_View: https://youtu.be/AriaD0zgaTU_


Für mich sind das 2 Männchen, aber ich kann mich auch täuschen. Das Weibchen sah allerdings anders aus.
Und nach einem Revierkampf sieht es nicht aus.
Eventuell war der Hormonüberschuss so groß, dass das Männchen alles genommen hat was ihm vor die __ Nase geflogen ist 

Wundert mich aber schon, denn normalerweise müsste doch das Männchen eine feste Paarungsstellung haben...
Vielleicht weiß jemand mehr


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2022)

Ja, schaut nach zwei Männchen aus.

Aber warum ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (20. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Aber warum ...


Frage ich mich auch

Fällt wohl unter die Kategorie: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Joschik (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo Jan,
ich konnte was ganz ähnliches beobachten. Hab auch bei mir im Thread schon mal nachgefragt, aber da hat niemand darauf geantwortet. Wollte sowieso hier noch mal nachfragen, habe es bisher nur nicht geschafft.
Ich hab ein Foto von dem Männchen? gemacht. Während das hinterste Segment bei den anderen blau ist, ist es hier dunkel gefärbt. Meine das bei dir im Video auch erkennen zu könnnen, in dem Moment wo das Paarungsrad gelöst wird.
Bei mir konnte ich auch die typische Eiablage beobachten, wo das Weibchen die Eier so ins Wasser wirft. Hier ein Foto davon:
 

Außerdem die gelben Ränder an den Seiten.
Das ist bei dir glaube ich nicht zu erkennen. Ansonsten sehr ähnliche Beobachtung.
Oder ist das womöglich gar keine __ Plattbauch?


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2022)

Auf dieser Seite schreibt der __ Libellen-Spezialist:


> Im Alter können Weibchen an den Abdominalsegmenten 3 bis 9 auch eine blaue Bereifung zeigen.



Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo Jochen,
Interessant, wenn du auf dem Foto die Eiablage festgehalten hast, hat bei dir hat das Weibchen wie es aussieht einen blauen Hinterleib. 
Nach meiner Recherche ist das Weibchen beim Paarungsrad in der unteren Position, würde also auch zu meinem beobachteten Männchen oder Weibchen passen. 
Die gelben Flecke an der Seite kann man auch auf meinem Video sehen, diese sind Charakteristisch für das Weibchen, auch das Männchen hat sie, wenn es noch jung ist. 
Also habe ich eventuell doch eine richtige Paarung filmen können, mich wundert nur dass danach keine Eiablage stattgefunden hat, so wie ich es bei den anderen beiden Paarungen erlebt habe die ich gesehen habe. Allerdings habe ich auch gelesen, dass das Weibchen nach der Paarung verschiedene Gewässer aufsucht um Eier abzulegen. 

Bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher was ich da gefilmt habe. Aber mir kommt es unwahrscheinlicher vor, dass sich 2 Männchen gepaart haben als dass es sich um ein älteres Weibchen handelt wie @Digicat schreibt.


----------



## Joschik (21. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite schreibt der __ Libellen-Spezialist:
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Das scheint dann wohl des Rätsels Lösung zu sein


----------



## bupaech (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo Ihr Libellenliebhaber,
Adonis-, Vielfleck-, Azurjungfer- und __ Königslibelle.

Gruß Burghard


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Juni 2022)

Heute an den Plitvicer Seen
  
 

Und die hier:
 
Sind das noch __ Libellen oder doch schon Schmetterlinge?


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2022)

Die ersten beiden Bilder sind Prachtlibellen.

Das dritte Bild ist ein "Ähnliches Weissfleckwidderchen" Amata marjana ... https://lepiforum.org/wiki/page/Amata_marjana

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Dierbecher (28. Juni 2022)

Anax Imperator wie es scheint.
Ich hatte einfach nur Glück dass sie nur einen Meter vor mir gelandet ist und so beschäftigt war, dass ich nahe ran konnte.
Sehr zufriedenstellend wenn an einem neuen Teich alles so klappt wie es sollte.

Gruß
Claude


----------



## Dierbecher (29. Juni 2022)

Jemand eine Ahnung was ich hier beim Algenfischen mit herausgezogen habe?
3-4 cm lang.
Danke


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2022)

Leider nein ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2022)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Jemand eine Ahnung was ich hier beim Algenfischen mit herausgezogen habe?


Sieht ein bißchen angefressen aus. Wars tot ???


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juni 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Heut hat sich das erste Mal in diesem Jahr ein __ Plattbauch am Teich sehen lassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 261009
> 
> Das nächste Bild ist wohl keine Libelle, aber auch schön.
> ...


Hallo, das bin ich: Goldkäferchen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Opa Graskop (30. Juni 2022)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo, das bin ich: Goldkäferchen.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen


Hmm, dein Profilbild lässt das nicht erkennen


----------



## Dierbecher (30. Juni 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wars tot


Das Ding ist ja eine grössere Larve.
Bewegt hat sie sich nicht. Aber heißt das was bei einer Larve? Angefressen sieht sie nicht aus.
Treibt jetzt immer noch da wo ich sie zurückgeworfen habe.

Im Prinzip kann man, resp. sollte man die Natur ja gewähren lassen. Aber wenn es sich zu etwas Unerwünschten entwickeln sollte, wäre jetzt die Gelegenheit.

Danke fürs Mitdenken
Claude


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juni 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Hmm, dein Profilbild lässt das nicht erkennen


Das ist wohl wahr, aber meine Unterschrift


----------



## PeBo (30. Juni 2022)

Trotz dem Einsatz von Ozon tanzen ständig __ Libellen an meinem Teich und lassen sich auch nicht von der Eiablage abhalten.

Vorhin habe ich eine von mehreren Seiten fotografiert, durch das klare Wasser lässt sich die Wasseroberfläche allerdings nur schwer erkennen. Die Libelle hängt auf jedem Foto recht weit im Wasser:
 
 
 

Bei dem letzten Bild ist mir doch tatsächlich noch eine Kleinlibelle ins Motiv geflogen (am rechten Bildrand).

Gruß Peter


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juli 2022)

Gerade frisch geschlüpft.


----------



## feengarten (11. Juli 2022)

Und sie schlüpfen noch immer


----------



## ralph_hh (11. Aug. 2022)

Wieviele __ Libellen kann so ein Teich eigentlich ernähren?
Mein Teich ist so ca 5-6m3 groß, da sind dies Jahr schon rund 25 __ Großlibellen raus gekrochen. Von den meisten sehe ich nur noch die leeren Hüllen an den Blättern meiner __ Krebsschere hängen, gesehen habe ich bislang vornehmlich Mosaikjungfern und einen __ Plattbauch. Wenn ich mir die stattliche Größe der Larven so ansehe, frage ich mich, wie die alle im Teich ihre Nahrung finden. Da sind sonst nur __ Moderlieschen drin, die gedeihen auch gut.

(Naturteich mit Folie, keine Technik, kein Füttern.)


----------



## Knipser (22. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
    Heute an der warmen Hauswand.
Leider kam ich nicht näher ran, sie flog dann weg.
14:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Libellenfreunde 2022!

    

  Schade, hatte mein Makroobjektiv nicht dabei. Freunde werden wissen, was das
für eine Spezies ist die gerade bei der Eiablage ist.
  Polly, eines meiner besten Freunde. 13:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Rheingauer (5. Okt. 2022)

War gerade dabei meinen neuen Miniteich zu befüllen als diese Libelle ständig um den Teich geflogen ist. Bin mal gespannt, ob sie den Teich nächstes Frühjahr für Ihre Fortpflanzung benutzt.


----------



## PeBo (5. Okt. 2022)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob sie den Teich nächstes Frühjahr für Ihre Fortpflanzung benutzt.


Hallo Alo,
dann sollte die Libelle das lieber jetzt tun. Die meisten __ Libellen leben im flugfähigen Stadium nur wenige Wochen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rheingauer (5. Okt. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Alo,
> dann sollte die Libelle das lieber jetzt tun. Die meisten __ Libellen leben im flugfähigen Stadium nur wenige Wochen.
> 
> Gruß Peter


Ich sehe, ich sollte mich über das Leben der Libellen mal ausführlich informieren 
Danke, Peter


----------



## Knipser (7. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
Dass es eine Libelle ist weiß ich und nach Wärme sucht, wie sie heißt nicht.
Ca 14:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2022)

__ Gemeine Heidelibelle _Sympetrum vulgatum_

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (9. Okt. 2022)

Libellenfreunde ich grüße Euch!
     
    Dauernd flog sie weg und kam immer wieder - scheinbar hattes ihr der warme Stein angetan. Noch näher kam ich nicht ran. 12:45 geschossen. Willi


----------

